# CPT codes with anesthesia



## junior88racing (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been told that example CPT code, 23655, Closed tx of shoulder dislocation with manipulation requiring anesthesia should not be billed unless the anesthesia states general.  It this true?  The coding question that was on my workbook stated with IV sedation.  Therefore how would you code this example?


----------



## mbort (Jul 28, 2008)

The only codes that this is true with are those codes that specifically state (requiring GENERAL anesthesia).


----------



## Melanie Daugherty (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi, from 3M Nosology:  CPT code descriptors that include the phrases 'with anesthesia' or 'requiring anesthesia' indicate that the work involved in performing that procedure requires anesthesia, whether it is general anesthesia, regional anesthesia, or monitored anesthesia care.

Moderate (conscious) sedation is not an anesthesia service.

Hope this helps


----------



## dmaec (Jul 28, 2008)

I really miss 3M   and 3M Nosology


----------

